# Denver Nuggets to meet with Chucky Atkins



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We are suppose to meet with him soon and he is apparently one of our top targets in Free Agency this year to fill our void at pg

So what do yall think of him starting along side AI??


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think he could be a good addition, he could run the floor amd AI could focus on scoring


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Offensively, it would be ok. The problem is that him and AI are both 6 feet tall. You need somebody who can guard SG's consistently in a starter. That's just common sense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Offensively, it would be ok. The problem is that him and AI are both 6 feet tall. You need somebody who can guard SG's consistently in a starter. That's just common sense.


My thoughts exactly. I think he's a great signing for off the bench, but Denver needs a stopper on the wing.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't especially like James Posey, but he's more than likely going to be used in a sign and trade sending him out of Miami, and his agent lists Denver among the teams that have already contacted him.

link


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chucky is a good backup, but a terrible starter. He is absolutely awful on defense.

If you signed him, I suspect that AI and Smith would start in the backcourt.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Personally, even with his deficencies, I think the Nuggets are strongest with AI at the point. I'd run him at PG all through training camp and see if he and the rest of the team don't get more aquanted with each other.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Personally, even with his deficencies, I think the Nuggets are strongest with AI at the point. I'd run him at PG all through training camp and see if he and the rest of the team don't get more aquanted with each other.


I like AI at PG too but then we need a SG, unless we plan on starting Klezia again because I do not like or think JR is ready to start he proved that in the playoffs. Regardless of Atkins lack of defense i think i would like him and AI starting better then AI and Klezia or AI and JR.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I like the idea of signing Posey.

He can hit the three, and he's a superb open court defender. He'd give us a solid, tall option at the wing.

Chucky would bring veteran leadership to a team that needs that extra leader. He's not a cancer, and he knows how to win. FUrthermore, he knows his place on the team.

Ideally it would be nice if we could get Posey and resign Blake.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Haven't really watched any Nuggets games so fill me in here..

Why don't you guys just start: AI/Smith/Melo/Nene/Camby?

Is it because you don't wanna run AI at the point?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Haven't really watched any Nuggets games so fill me in here..
> 
> Why don't you guys just start: AI/Smith/Melo/Nene/Camby?
> 
> Is it because you don't wanna run AI at the point?


I like AI at the point, but the problem is Smith, and his maturity. He is in Karl's dog house and he showed why in the playoffs. Hes a great player just sometimes he makes really stupid decisions and usually after he makes a dumb decision he gets mad which causes him to make even dumber decisions. Until he can get over that I dont like him starting


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You need Smush AND Chucky.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I like AI at the point, but the problem is Smith, and his maturity. He is in Karl's dog house and he showed why in the playoffs. Hes a great player just sometimes he makes really stupid decisions and usually after he makes a dumb decision he gets mad which causes him to make even dumber decisions. Until he can get over that I dont like him starting


No, Karl doesn't like him a point.

I'd love to have Posey. Blake won't be back though.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

unless the nuggets find a big point guard they need AI to play PG just so they can match up with most teams on the defensive end.

Jarvis Hayes is an unrestricted free agent. Atkins and Hayes would be two pieces worth adding to the rotation.
more importantly, what is going on with the marcus camby situation? that news has all died down


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Atkins Likely To Sign Today With Nuggets*



> July 13, 2007 - 5:42 am
> Rocky Mountain News -
> 
> Atkins, a point guard with eight years of NBA experience, said Thursday night he will be in Denver today to sign a multiyear contract with the Nuggets.
> ...


thought karl planned on using blake as his PG next season ..?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I like adding Atkins. He's a proven point guard with solid all around skills. Plus, he can hit the three consistently.

Camby will be staying in Denver unless something superb comes along for him. Kronke has said that he will pay the luxury tax if it means winning now. Getting rid of Camby would mean a downgrade at center and saving payroll. If Kroenke is telling teh truth, Camby will stay here unless we can get some great deal for him, which I doubt we will.

If he becomes D player of the year again, I'd expect a big trade in the offseason.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Atkins Likely To Sign Today With Nuggets*
> 
> 
> 
> thought karl planned on using blake as his PG next season ..?


yah he wanted Blake but 6 mil a year would of been stupid.

And honestly I like this move, I like Atkins better then Blake and with this signing from what I heard will be around 3 mil which will still give us the opportunity to go sign another back up someone like Eddie Jones maybe.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I absolutely hate this signing. pairing Atkins and Iverson together is a defensive disaster.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I absolutely hate this signing. pairing Atkins and Iverson together is a defensive disaster.


but pairing Blake would of been better? Its not like Blake was a defensive stud. I understand Atkins isnt a defensive player but what else out there could we of got that would be better. When I said I liked this signing, it was based on what was out there and what we could of got. I didnt see a better option out there if I was missing someone that was available then maybe. But Atkins and the possibility of another signing over just Blake, yah id take that anyday.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> but pairing Blake would of been better? Its not like Blake was a defensive stud. I understand Atkins isnt a defensive player but what else out there could we of got that would be better. When I said I liked this signing, it was based on what was out there and what we could of got. I didnt see a better option out there if I was missing someone that was available then maybe. But Atkins and the possibility of another signing over just Blake, yah id take that anyday.


Yes, blake was much better defensively. I was actually shocked with how good he was. Besides, he's also 6'3, so he can at least get in somebody's face. This means that we'll have somebody 6'0 or under guarding SG's at least 20 mpg.

this is official, btw.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Chucky for Denver. Off the bench however. He is just absolutely horrible at playing defense, but be can create some, and drain the 3. He shouldn't be starting next to A.I. Denver still needs a defensive wing. James Posey would be very good. How about Devin Brown? He's a bigger guy, and a decent defender.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Signed.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think this signing means Atkins is automatically Iverson's backcourt partner. Maybe he's just the backup point guard.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Bring on Posey.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Bring on Posey.


God, hopefully. He'd be an incredible fit.


----------

